# Ideal Night Rider challenge...AC 2 car?



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Anyone got the low down on this set?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

No I get how it works....was just wondering if that was a factory AC 2car system......it's really just a single lane set.....both cars in a common lane...

The only other one I knew of was the 4 car slotless Aurora Excelerators....I had one as a kid.....I remember two of the cars having diodes...

It was 4 cars on three rails that had the front wheels turned left......you passed by gassing in into the curves and passing on the outside.... 

I'm toying with the idea of being able to run 4 cars on a two lane layout with multiple alternate paths for lane 1 and 2......like the bandit, snowman rig, sheriff Bufford and another ghost car for traffic...or roscoe and the duke boys....etc....

Just a dream track I have if I ever hit the lottery....

But running across little thing like this gets my noodle going...I was thinking about cobbling together some tyco turn outs and merges and single lane stuff with some AFX big rider Y sections for being double lanes back together......... 

You could run it like a two lane layout with regular cars and controllers....or a 4 car set up with A and B cars and controllers using diodes...

Throw in a couple train crossing and some intersections.....got a nice race and chase set up....

The most fun I had as a kid was running big rigs off the road with a T-jet....LOL


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have the same basic million dollar concept Crimnick. Here's an idea that makes it a bit more feasible, borrowing elements from both slot cars and the Faller Road System. A 2 lane set up would still be easiest. Have your controllable cars run on A/C with the doides, and have the slow traffic run off rechargeable batteries like the Faller wire guided , but have them use guide pins for steering. Build driver actuated lane changes for the driven cars to get around the slow pokes. 

A ways back I bumped a thread from way back from a guy who had developed a digital system for 1/32 that allowed upwards of 15 cars to run on the same track, and he said he might be able to shrink down the circuit boards to allow the majority of it's options to fit HO sized cars. The only thing with that set up would be the need to stop all the ghost cars in some realistic manner for the trains..


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

slotcardan said:


> you would be happier just going TCR but...


I would probably go AFX speed steer if I was going to go slotless just because that was one of the sets I lusted for as a kid... 

But yeah TCR rocks too....and I do think 4 slotless stockers racing would be cool too....I've toyed with the Idea is slapping some diodes in some slotless cars like you did for a while...but that really wasn't what I was looking for... 

I really pretty happy with Walker's Glen...my Tomy 4 lane set up...and I'm currently building a portable tyco 4 lane crash and burn door track. 



> check out my website: www.tycotcrracing.com
> 
> you can see i've done what you want in slotted cars.


I love your site...been on it many times...surprised you didn't notice the drool....LOL...



> its possible doesn't work very well in practice.


Yeah but what I already know that does work can be modified for other uses...and this is basically just something I'm gathering info on...a mental exercise...(and if built it would for the sole purpose of being something different and fun to do with any future grandkids)

Take the tyco pit turn out for instance.....there is nothing mechanical or electronic about it....if you go through fast your car passes by....if you slow down the guide pin drops in the turn slot and your car turns into the pit lane....and there are some interesting tyco single lane pieces too...

There are also some very cool track pieces that came out with the AFX Big Ryder and US trucking sets...One of the Big Ryder pieces could easily be rigged with a actuator .....and of course there are the old lock and joiner pieces...



> www.tycotcrracing.comerience
> best play sets for what you want work as a 2 car set. more then 2 cars on analog systems do not work well and have additional problems.


Well my experience with that old Aurora 4 car Excelerators set was that 4 cars was a blast even without the abilty to truly "change lanes"...and even though those cars were tiny they had room for a diode... 



> for what you truly in vision would require digital controllers and chips , for HO scale that is difficult and expensive for larger scale it is more of a reality.


Not really....I'm simply looking for a way to run two cars in lane one and two cars in lane two....lanes one and two will never mix....but alternate paths will give the A and B cars in each lane the ability to pass each other.... 

Alternate paths in HO is as old as model motoring and atlas...it's just been used for single cars...



> there is only so much you can stuff in a HO scale compared to 124/132 scale.


Without digital control and some type of reliable lane changing system?...yes...

but I bet someone right now is working on it....




> more links
> http://www.tycotcrracing.com/index....a-poor-mans-aurora-four-car-xlerators-layout/


YES...that 4 car set is the one I had....ran those cars till they burned up...LOL



> http://www.tycotcrracing.com/index.php/projects/2-or-4-player-tyco-slotted-lane-changer/


Now that's cool...I like how you fabbed the lane changer...



> http://www.tycotcrracing.com/index.php/projects/how-aurora-ran-4-slot-less-cars-on-one-track/


Yep....I've been all over that page a bunch of times already...




> now Faller in germany made very rare more complete lane changers that used actuators with remote controls for each player to set off. those sets are very rare and were made in low numbers.
> making them very expensive and usually non-functional or incomplete.


Yeah Faller is out of my league...



> Faller AMS - YouTube
> 
> faller continued down this path making Guide by wire systems
> like this
> Faller Car System Porsche + Motorroller - YouTube


Cool stuff for sure...have you ever seen Miniature Wonderland In Germany?

They took the faller car system and put it on steroids with micro processors and computer control...the vehicles even obey stop lights...yield the right of way to emergency vehicles...and use have turn signals and brake lights....

I could surf the site for hours...

http://www.miniatur-wunderland.com/

Anyways...my expectations are quite a bit below what could be achieved with digital....and pretty much stuff you have already done...just with a twist...

I was more curious about the night rider set...which car has the diode...stuff like that...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I have the same basic million dollar concept Crimnick. Here's an idea that makes it a bit more feasible, borrowing elements from both slot cars and the Faller Road System. A 2 lane set up would still be easiest. Have your controllable cars run on A/C with the doides, and have the slow traffic run off rechargeable batteries like the Faller wire guided , but have them use guide pins for steering. Build driver actuated lane changes for the driven cars to get around the slow pokes.
> 
> A ways back I bumped a thread from way back from a guy who had developed a digital system for 1/32 that allowed upwards of 15 cars to run on the same track, and he said he might be able to shrink down the circuit boards to allow the majority of it's options to fit HO sized cars. The only thing with that set up would be the need to stop all the ghost cars in some realistic manner for the trains..


That could be done with a dead rail and a relay...lionel style....when the train is present the contact is open which kills power to the isolated rail...train passes contact closes power is restored...

Had a draw bridge that worked that way...all automated....but you had to lock out reverse on your engines....

And I'm not sure at the price of faller system cars I wanna be crashing into them with my 10 dollar auto world slam bangers....LOL

Cross traffic is easy....two intersections and a loop with two cars ghost running...

I really liked the RUSScar set up...mayhem...I was going to post a pic but it looks like the site is gone or moved to a new domain name...


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I know what you mean about sticker shock! As far as my multi-million dollar dream, I can't manage to get one number on the powerball or mega millions. It'll probably never get past the dream stage...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I'm really think low tech anyways...anyone remember this cool ass set?










Notice the low tech alternating lane changers?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have that 007 set


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

alpink said:


> I have that 007 set


Al pink you glorious bastard!!!!!:thumbsup:

I just found out there were three variations....

Sorry wrong icon meant to be thumbs up...lol...


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the Gilbert 007 set can be made to work, but it is a fair challenge. I have assembled complete sets from pieces and parts. the real challenge is getting enough speed up the brick hill and around the left hander to make the jump without the assistance ramp. LOL


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

12 V DC transformer. the transformer with SEARS on it is nearly as valuable as the whole set. SEARs opted out early and all the boxes had to have stickers placed over the SEARs brand, logos and on the transformers.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------

